# Forum General General Discussion  How does Russian language sound for foreign ear?

## Mike-A

It's interesting for me how does Russian language sounds for foreign ear? For example for Russians German language sounds like "barking language", English one sounds like as if "a person are chewing the cud and speaking" etc. So what can you tell?

----------


## scotcher

It depends on who you ask.  
Some say it sounds exactly like a South American badger chewing a humming bird while trying to tap-dance wearing ice skates, others say it is the sound a bald head makes when you break a bottle of 25 year-old scotch over it while singing We Are The World in Esparanto.

----------


## Remyisme

I think it might sound kinda rude. But I'm pretty convinced it doesn't sound to them too different from Polish, Serbian, and Bulgarian.

----------


## Cesar

Russian sounds beautiful for me.  ::  
C

----------


## VendingMachine

> For example for Russians German language sounds like "barking language",

 Oi! Speak for yourself,mate. I'm Russian and I find German a very beautiful language.

----------


## Ramil

Well, it's still sort of unmelodical, though I too find it nice.
Italian and French carry more melody, but I find some Italian words sounding funny to my ear.

----------


## capecoddah

As with any language, it depends on many factors. Who is saying What, When it is being said, Where it is, Why is it being said and How.
Anyone being nice has a pleasant tone, anyone in a bad mood will sound bad... 
A happy guy, making toasts, after work at a bar, because he is a new father, smiling is a good sound.  ::   
Bitchy Assistant Manager, bitching at the help, at the start of work, because she has problems dealing with others, like a bitch is a bad sound  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by S-Miller  For example for Russians German language sounds like "barking language",   Oi! Speak for yourself,mate. *I'm Russian* and I find German a very beautiful language.

 (от удивления падает со стула): You??? Russian??? Since when???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

Опять разговариваешь сам с собой? charlestonian, vending machine - вы же одно и тоже лицо.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Опять разговариваешь сам с собой? charlestonian, vending machine - вы же одно и тоже лицо.

 It is not funny.

----------


## Yazeed

Для меня всё зависит от пола собеседника. Русские мужики говорят будто "каши в рот набрали", а русские женщины, с другой стороны, говорят робче, спокойнее, с особенным изяществом выражения и интонации.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Опять разговариваешь сам с собой? charlestonian, vending machine - вы же одно и тоже лицо.    It is not funny.

 Почему бы тебе не принять это как комплимент?

----------


## Ramil

Заметьте, его вторая ипостась никак не отреагировала  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Заметьте, его вторая ипостась никак не отреагировала

 Я думаю, что VM выше всякой мелкой суеты.

----------


## basurero

Для меня звучит как бы говорящий, произносящий русские звуки, очень сильно напрягается, в отличние от английского, который более похож на бормотание.

----------


## Оля

> I find some Italian words sounding funny to my ear.

 А какие, например?  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Well, it's still sort of unmelodical, though I too find it nice.
> Italian and French carry more melody, but I find some Italian words sounding funny to my ear.

 You've never listened to beautiful german songs.

----------


## Mike-A

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Well, it's still sort of unmelodical, though I too find it nice.
> Italian and French carry more melody, but I find some Italian words sounding funny to my ear.   You've never listened to beautiful german songs.

 What songs do you advice to listen to? I've heard only some ones of  "Tokio Hotel".

----------


## Vincent Tailors

No tokio hotel. 
I recommend the bands Tanzwut (Labyrinth der Sinne, Ihr wolltet Spass albums), Crematory (Klagebilder album), Subway to Sally (Herzblut, Nord Nord Ost albums).

----------


## VendingMachine

> Опять разговариваешь сам с собой? charlestonian, vending machine - вы же одно и тоже лицо.

 Of course we are. Aren't we, charlestonian?

----------


## Indra

> No tokio hotel. 
> I recommend the bands Tanzwut (Labyrinth der Sinne, Ihr wolltet Spass albums), Crematory (Klagebilder album), Subway to Sally (Herzblut, Nord Nord Ost albums).

  It has never occured to me that Teufel's (Tanzwut vocalist) voice is _beautiful_.  ::   ::

----------


## Mandy

It sounds dramatic and flowing, a bit musical.  I agree that German, from an English speaker's perspective, sounds a bit gritty and unnatural.

----------


## charlestonian

What's up with the title???  ::   
How doe*s* Russian language sound*s* for foreign ear?

----------


## Zaya

It's a common mistake.

----------


## Rtyom

> What's up with the title???   
> How doe*s* Russian language sound*s* for foreign ear?

 No more vodka for you today!  ::  Look again at the title.  ::

----------


## iamjames

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  What's up with the title???   
> How doe*s* Russian language sound*s* for foreign ear?   No more vodka for you today!  Look again at the title.

 HAHA!!! Nice catch, I noticed that too, because I went up to look at it, then I noticed that you already said something. 
But I think any foreign language sounds mystical and melodic. No matter what language it is. Example today while sitting in my local diner, that I sit in everyday, I noticed a man and a woman, and their daughter. They were not speaking English. I think the language was either Greek or Italian, I know they sound some what different, but they were practically whispering. 
That is aside from the point. I think Russian sounds GREAT! 
James

----------


## Оля

> Для меня звучит как бы говорящий, произносящий русские звуки, очень сильно напрягается, в отличние от английского, который более похож на бормотание.

 Кстати, а для меня совершенно наоборот!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

И даже понятно почему.  ::

----------


## Оля

Ну по-моему, русские вообще не сильно артикулируют... Разве нет?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

По-моему... Средне.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  What's up with the title???   
> How doe*s* Russian language sound*s* for foreign ear?   No more vodka for you today!  Look again at the title.

 It was corrected AFTER my post. Duh!!!!

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by charlestonian  What's up with the title???   
> How doe*s* Russian language sound*s* for foreign ear?   No more vodka for you today!  Look again at the title.    It was corrected AFTER my post. Duh!!!!

 Да ну, а я, типа, не понял...   ::   ::

----------


## Matilda

По мнению моего американского коллеги  русский язык очень шипящий. Я-то думала много "р" и звонких, твердых звуков, а он изобразил как "хвыщхрщ-шп".

----------


## Оля

> По мнению моего американского коллеги  русский язык очень шипящий. Я-то думала много "р" и звонких, твердых звуков, а он изобразил как "хвыщхрщ-шп".

 Он его, наверное, с польским перепутал!  :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by basurero  Для меня звучит как бы говорящий, произносящий русские звуки, очень сильно напрягается, в отличние от английского, который более похож на бормотание.   Кстати, а для меня совершенно наоборот!

 Мне тоже кажется, что англоговорящие больше напрягаются. При просмотре фильмов невольно обращаешь внимание, как они активно шевелят губами и языком. 
А в исполнении нашей учительницы по английскому это было просто СТРАШНО. До сих пор помню: "The blа-аck cа-аt sа-аt on a mа-аT and а-аte fа-аt rа-аT". Все это с раззеванием рта и жуткими гримасами. Аж мороз по коже.  ::

----------


## Оля

> "The blа-аck cа-аt sа-аt on a mа-аT and а-аte fа-аt rа-аT". Все это с раззеванием рта и жуткими гримасами.

 Кошмар какой!   ::

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by Matilda  По мнению моего американского коллеги  русский язык очень шипящий. Я-то думала много "р" и звонких, твердых звуков, а он изобразил как "хвыщхрщ-шп".   Он его, наверное, с польским перепутал!  :P

 Да нет, для моего уха русский более шипящий  :P Вы как-то более звонко произносите звуки как ш и ж, это особенно хорошо можно услышать когда кто-то произносит впервые польское Ж/Ш, а потом русское. Мы этим занимались на занятиях по русской фонетике, и действиельно, разница большая! По-русски надо так сиииильно напряжить язык, мы, кажется, более ленивы!  :P

----------


## Оля

> Да нет, для моего уха русский более шипящий  :P Вы как-то более звонко произносите звуки _ ш и ж, это особенно хорошо можно услышать, когда кто-то произносит сначала польское Ж/Ш, а потом русское. Мы этим занимались на занятиях по русской фонетике, и действительно, разница большая! По-русски надо так сиииильно напрягать язык, мы, кажется, более ленивы!  :P

 Надо же, никогда бы не подумала.   :: 
Надо мне потренироваться в произношении польских ж/ш, а то они у меня, наверное, "русские".   ::

----------


## DDT

> До сих пор помню: "The blа-аck cа-аt sа-аt on a mа-аT and а-аte fа-аt rа-аT". Все это с раззеванием рта и жуткими гримасами. Аж мороз по коже.

  To me, an Australian, this is how Americans sound.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka   До сих пор помню: "The blа-аck cа-аt sа-аt on a mа-аT and а-аte fа-аt rа-аT". Все это с раззеванием рта и жуткими гримасами. Аж мороз по коже.     To me, an Australian, this is how Americans sound.

 Yep, I believed for a long time that our teacher was loony, until I've heard some people talking like this.   ::

----------


## Оля

> until I've heard some people talking like this.

 Were they Americans?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Were they Americans?

 I'm not sure, I believe they were from UK. Americans sound more "Russian" to me.

----------


## DDT

To me Americans sound like they are making all their "a"s sound "AAAAA"  "Waaaa"  when ever they caaaaan. And their "r"s are over pronounced.

----------


## VTHokie

Russian sounds really difficult. I'm getting to cases now and it's really depressing haha.

----------


## Оля

> And their "r"s are over pronounced.

 А что значит "over pronounced"?

----------


## sperk

Often Russian men sound like they're mumbling but the women speak strongly and deeply, it's quite sexy.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by DDT  And their "r"s are over pronounced.   А что значит "over pronounced"?

 Он имел в виду «overpronounced».

----------


## Mandy

йцукенгшщзхъ
фывапролджэ
ячсмитьбю. 
American "r"  sounds like "aaaarr"
По-моему значет, что они произносят "r" так медленно, можно слышать звук в конце.  Звук твёрдее, длиннее, чем мягкий английский р.

----------


## Оля

> По-моему, значит, что они произносят "r" так медленно, что можно слышать звук в конце.  Звук твёрже, длиннее, чем мягкий английский р.

 Ясно, спасибо.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Matilda  По мнению моего американского коллеги  русский язык очень шипящий. Я-то думала много "р" и звонких, твердых звуков, а он изобразил как "хвыщхрщ-шп".   Он его, наверное, с польским перепутал!  :P   Да нет, для моего уха русский более шипящий  :P Вы как-то более звонко произносите звуки как ш и ж, это особенно хорошо можно услышать когда кто-то произносит впервые польское Ж/Ш, а потом русское. Мы этим занимались на занятиях по русской фонетике, и действиельно, разница большая! По-русски надо так сиииильно напряжить язык, мы, кажется, более ленивы!  :P

 Но в польском "ш" намно-о-ого чаще встречается.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> По мнению моего американского коллеги, русский язык очень шипящий. Я-то думала много "р" и звонких, твердых звуков, а он изобразил как "хвыщхрщ-шп".

 Я где-то слышала что для тех, у кого английский родной, фраза "я хочу" звучит как "апчхи".   ::

----------


## kamka

> Но в польском "ш" намно-о-ого чаще встречается.

 честно говоря, я никогда не обращала внимания на частоту звука "ш" в польском, но может быть, что ты права   ::  Послушаю!   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  "The blа-аck cа-аt sа-аt on a mа-аT and а-аte fа-аt rа-аT". Все это с раззеванием рта и жуткими гримасами.   Кошмар какой!

 Тётя перестаралась))) А вообще утрирование - обычно дело в самом начале обучения иностранному языку, при постановке произношения (послушаешь потом носителей - понимаешь, что всё не так просто и однозначно). Кривляние и есть. Потом это всё должно переходить в нормальное произношение. Конечно, не обязательно учиться, используя такие методы, особенно если находишься в соответствующей языковой среде. 
Для меня было открытием, что английские [v] и [z] звонче, чем русские [в] и [з], следовательно, чтобы их произнести, напрягаться надо больше. Собственно, при произношении первых двух чуть ли не губу закусывать просили)) Ещё мне кажется, я так и не научилась произносить английский [i:], говорят, губы недостаточно растягиваю.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Но в польском "ш" намно-о-ого чаще встречается.     честно говоря, я никогда не обращала внимания на частоту звука "ш" в польском, но может быть, что ты права   Послушаю!

 А "пш" - аффриката или нет? Учитываться будет?)

----------


## Rtyom

> Тётя перестаралась))) А вообще утрирование - обычно дело в самом начале обучения иностранному языку, при постановке произношения (послушаешь потом носителей - понимаешь, что всё не так просто и однозначно). Кривляние и есть. Потом это всё должно переходить в нормальное произношение. Конечно, не обязательно учиться, используя такие методы, особенно если находишься в соответствующей языковой среде.

 Тётя правильно делала. Это обычное фонетическое упражнение.  ::  
Кривляние — ну... как сказать. В принципе, да. Но без уяснения, как правильно артикулировать, говорить нормально не сможешь. 
А в целом согласен с тобой.   

> Для меня было открытием, что английские [f], [v] и [z] звонче, чем русские [ф], [в] и [з]...

 [f] и [ф] — звнокие?   ::   Надеюсь, это очепятка.  ::    

> я так и не научилась произносить английский [i:], говорят, губы недостаточно растягиваю.

 Могу поделиться немыми упражнениями, если не знаешь таких. Занятно очень.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by kamka        Originally Posted by Zaya  Но в польском "ш" намно-о-ого чаще встречается.     честно говоря, я никогда не обращала внимания на частоту звука "ш" в польском, но может быть, что ты права   Послушаю!     А "пш" - дифтонг или нет? Его будешь считать?)

 Скромное замечание: дифтонги не могут включать в себя согласные.  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by kamka        Originally Posted by Zaya  Но в польском "ш" намно-о-ого чаще встречается.     честно говоря, я никогда не обращала внимания на частоту звука "ш" в польском, но может быть, что ты права   Послушаю!     А "пш" - дифтонг или нет? Его будешь считать?)   Скромное замечание: дифтонги не могут включать в себя согласные.

 А украинский "дз"?   ::

----------


## Zaya

> [f] и [ф] — звонкие?  Надеюсь, это очепятка.

   ::   Как всегда, добавив что, не перечитала, что в итоге получилось. Хм, а как тогда сказать? Чётче звучит?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by kamka        Originally Posted by Zaya  Но в польском "ш" намно-о-ого чаще встречается.     честно говоря, я никогда не обращала внимания на частоту звука "ш" в польском, но может быть, что ты права   Послушаю!     А "пш" - дифтонг или нет? Его будешь считать?)   Скромное замечание: дифтонги не могут включать в себя согласные.    А украинский "дз"?

  :: 
Ликбез по лингвистической терминологии: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дифтонг http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Аффрикаты

----------


## Zaya

Всё, уже вспомнила))   ::  
Спасибо, что наставил на путь истинный.   ::   Искала только, точно ли по-русски через две "ф" пишется, потому что всё, что читала на эту тему, написано на украинском, а на одно чутьё не полагаюсь.))
Пойду исправлю, раз kamka ещё не читал.

----------


## Rtyom

> [f] и [ф] — звонкие?  Надеюсь, это очепятка.
> 			
> 		     Как всегда, добавив что, не перечитала, что в итоге получилось. Хм, а как тогда сказать? Чётче звучит?

 Интенсивнее.

----------


## gRomoZeka

А нас вроде наоборот учили, что f надо произносить совсем легко, без активной артикуляции, как будто свечку задуваешь.
Или я с каким-то другим языком перепутала?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Тогда бы любимое слово американцев «f*ck» звучало бы менее напористо.  ::  
Может быть, что-то подобное говорилось про [h]? Там просто слабый выдох. Поэтому и существует тенденция к выпадению этого звука из английского.

----------


## kamka

> А "пш" - аффриката или нет? Учитываться будет?)

 наши ш (sz), конечно, аффрикаты, так же как и ж (ż/rz). Кстати, вы все говорите о польском "пш" (уместно, это "пж", если transliterate, но это неважно   ::  ), но это не один звук, просто приставка przy/prze популярная в нашом языке, так же как у вас при/пре. :P
Сегодня специально слушала если в польском действительно так много шипящих, и кажется, это правда! Просто, мы кроме звуков ж и ш также намного твёрже (?) произносим ч и это ещё усиливает впечатление "шипения". :P   

> Пойду исправлю, раз kamka ещё не читал.

 читал*а*, я девушка  :P

----------


## charlestonian

> Тогда бы любимое слово американцев «f*ck» звучало бы менее напористо.  
> Может быть, что-то подобное говорилось про [h]? Там просто слабый выдох. Поэтому и существует тенденция к выпадению этого звука из английского.

 Yeah... любимое слово американцев... think again

----------


## Rtyom

Your suggestion?

----------


## Оля

> наши ш (sz), конечно, аффрикаты, так же, как и ж (ż/rz). Кстати, вы все говорите о польском "пш" (уместно, это "пж", если transliterate, но это неважно   ), но это не один звук, просто приставка przy/prze популярная в нашем языке, так же, как у вас при/пре. :P
> Сегодня специально слушала, действительно ли в польском так много шипящих, и кажется, это правда! Просто_ мы, кроме звуков ж и ш также намного твёрже произносим ч, и это ещё усиливает впечатление "шипения".

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  А "пш" - аффриката или нет? Учитываться будет?)   наши ш (sz), конечно, аффрикаты, так же как и ж (ż/rz). Кстати, вы все говорите о польском "пш" (уместно, это  (не поняла) "пж", если transliterate, но это неважно   ), но это не один звук, просто приставка przy-/prze-, популярная в нашем языке, так же как у вас при-, пре-. :P
> Сегодня специально слушала, действительно ли в польском так много шипящих, и, кажется, это правда! Просто_мы, кроме звуков [ж] и [ш], также намного твёрже произносим [ч], и это ещё усиливает впечатление "шипения". :P

  

> Пойду исправлю, раз kamka ещё не читал.

  

> читал*а*, я девушка  :P

 Извини. Я запомню.   ::   
Украинский [ч] тоже произносится твёрже, чем русский, не знаю, кажется ли он от этого более "шипящим".   ::   
А  przy-/prze- - одна и та же приставка, где гласные чередуются, или две разных? 
ЗЫ: зелёным цветом - это после Оли.

----------


## kamka

> (уместно, это  (не поняла)

 Я написала "уместно" в смысле английского "actually". Наверное, снова мне что-то ошибилось (можно так сказать?)   

> Извини. Я запомню.

 ничего   ::     

> Украинский [ч] тоже произносится твёрже, чем русский, не знаю, кажется ли он от этого более "шипящим".

 Я не знаю как по-украински звучит ч, но по-польски cz это тоже аффрикат, а русское ч, кажется, нет?    

> А  przy-/prze- - одна и та же приставка, где гласные чередуются, или две разных?

 Что ты имеешь в виду? przy звучит похоже на пши, а prze на пше ( /rz/оглушается после /p/ ). Прости, я не уверена если ты об это спрашивала, не поняла вполне   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Zaya  (уместно, это  (не поняла)   Я написала "уместно" в смысле английского "actually". Наверное, снова мне что-то ошибилось (можно так сказать?)

 _Вообще-то._   

> по-польски cz это тоже аффрикат, а русское ч, кажется, нет?

 Кажется, да.   ::     

> Что ты имеешь в виду? przy звучит похоже на пши, а prze на пше ( /rz/оглушается после /p/ ). Прости, я не уверена, что ты об этом спрашивала, не поняла вполне

 Zaya имеет в виду - у przy и prze одинаковый смысл или разный?

----------


## Zaya

Ну почему же нет.   

> Аффрикаты (< лат. affrico — притираю) — согласные, представляющие собой слитное сочетание смычного согласного с фрикативным, обычно того же места образования. Например, *русские переднеязычные аффрикаты «ч» («т» + «ш») и «ц» («т» + «с»)*, английская «j» («д» + «ж»), немецкая «z» («т» + «c») и т. д.

 http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%D1% ... 1%82%D1%8B

----------


## kamka

> Кажется, да.

 ну ладно! Нас просто учили об аффрикатах в английском 2 года тому назад, уже не помню, простите   ::

----------


## Оля

> Наверное, снова мне что-то ошиблось (можно так сказать?)

 Нет.   ::  
Правильно - "наверное, я опять ошиблась".

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by kamka  Наверное, снова мне что-то ошиблось (можно так сказать?)   Нет.   
> Правильно - "наверное, я опять ошиблась".

 Не опять, а снова!   ::

----------


## kamka

> Zaya имеет в виду - у przy и prze одинаковый смысл или разный?

 разный. Я считаю, что разница такая же как между русскими при- и пре-, но я не уверена.

----------


## Zaya

> не поняла вполне

 Нормальный порядок слов - "не вполне поняла".

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  А "пш" - аффриката или нет? Учитываться будет?)   наши ш (sz), конечно, аффрикаты, так же как и ж (ż/rz). Кстати, вы все говорите о польском "пш" (вообще-то "пж", если транслитерировать, но это неважно   ), но это не один звук, просто приставки przy- и prze-, популярные в нашем языке, так же как у вас при-, пре-. :P
> Сегодня специально слушала, действительно ли в польском так много шипящих, и, кажется, это правда! Просто_мы, кроме звуков [ж] и [ш], также намного твёрже произносим [ч], и это ещё усиливает впечатление "шипения". :P

 Тогда, наверное, так.

----------


## Оля

> и, кажется, это правда!

 Тут не нужна запятая.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  и, кажется, это правда!   Тут не нужна запятая.

 А можно правило или хотя бы аналогичный пример?)

----------


## Rtyom

Просто «и» здесь частица. Поэтому и запятой не надо.

----------


## Оля

> А можно правило или хотя бы аналогичный пример?)

 Я слушала, действительно ли в польском так много шипящих, и (мне) кажется, это правда.  _Я послушала, и мне кажется, что..._ 
В правилах не сильна.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  А можно правило или хотя бы аналогичный пример?)   Я слушала, действительно ли в польском так много шипящих, и (мне) кажется, это правда.  _Я послушала, и мне кажется, что..._ 
> В правилах не сильна.

   ::   
Это ведь не пример, который я просила?) Потому что там "кажется" - это вводное слово, а здесь - глагол.  *Rtyom*, эта?   

> И2 частица
> 1. Употр. при подчеркивании или при усилении смысла отдельного слова или целого высказывания; соответствует по значению сл.: также, даже, уж, хотя.

 gramota.ru 
Уже не могу найти всё предложение. А там можно заменить "и" на "также", "даже", "уж" или "хотя"? Или такой фокус не пройдёт?

----------


## Оля

> Это ведь не пример, который я просила?) Потому что там "кажется" - это вводное слово, а здесь - глагол.

 Да нет же! Ну какое вводное слово, почему... Просто в примере "мне кажется" лицо, которому кажется - я. А в примере Камки - это "безличное" лицо, но суть та же, и конструкция та же... Ну, если хочешь, давай на Грамоте.ру спросим. Я не знаю, какое тут правило.

----------


## Zaya

Ага, нашла. Уже спать пора, что ли?)   

> мы, кроме звуков [ж] и [ш], также намного твёрже произносим [ч]

 А перед [ш]-то хоть нужна?

----------


## Оля

> мы, кроме звуков [ж] и [ш], также намного твёрже произносим [ч]
> 			
> 		  А перед [ш]-то хоть нужна?

 По-моему, да.   ::  Только ПОСЛЕ.  :P

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Это ведь не пример, который я просила?) Потому что там "кажется" - это вводное слово, а здесь - глагол.   Да нет же! Ну какое вводное слово, почему... Просто в примере "мне кажется" лицо, которому кажется - я. А в примере Камки - это "безличное" лицо, но суть та же, и конструкция та же... Ну, если хочешь, давай на Грамоте.ру спросим. Я не знаю, какое тут правило.

 Артёма спросим)) Всё равно здесь уже не одно слово.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya     
> 			
> 				мы, кроме звуков [ж] и [ш], также намного твёрже произносим [ч]
> 			
> 		  А перед [ш]-то хоть нужна?   По-моему, да.   Только ПОСЛЕ.  :P

 Да, конечно.   ::   Точно пора.))

----------


## Оля

> Артёма спросим)) Всё равно здесь уже не одно слово.

 Артём уже сказал, что это частица. А мне, кстати, кажется, что это просто союз.   ::   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Артёма спросим)) Всё равно здесь уже не одно слово.   Артём уже сказал, что это частица. А мне, кстати, кажется, что это просто союз.

 Нет, я про "мне кажется". Как его классифицировать? Я сказала, что глагол, потому что мысленно перевела и у меня получилось It seems to me... и Es scheint mir, dass... Но это не метод, конечно.

----------


## Оля

> Нет, я про "мне кажется". Как его классифицировать? Я сказала, что глагол, потому что мысленно перевела

 Конечно, "кажется" - это глагол. И в моем варианте, и в варианте Камки. Здесь это не вводное слово.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Zaya  Нет, я про "мне кажется". Как его классифицировать? Я сказала, что глагол, потому что мысленно перевела   Конечно, "кажется" - это глагол. И в моем варианте, и в варианте Камки. Здесь это не вводное слово.

 А я думаю, что это слово категории состояния. 
Ну что, спросили на «Грамоте.ру»?

----------


## Оля

> Ну что, спросили на «Грамоте.ру»?

 Вы будете смеяться:  http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=226253

----------


## gRomoZeka

> http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=226253

 Да они сами не знают!  ::  
Что значит "лучше поставить"? Т.е. можно и не ставить?

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Оля  http://spravka.gramota.ru/buro.html?gotoq=226253   Да они сами не знают!  
> Что значит "лучше поставить"? Т.е. можно и не ставить?

   ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Просто в примере "мне кажется" лицо, которому кажется - я. А в примере Камки - это "безличное" лицо, но суть та же, и конструкция та же...

 В предложении "Кажется, это правда", "кажется" никак не может быть сказуемым. Да и предложение не безличное, в нём есть подлежащее: "это". А сказуемым должно было бы быть слово "есть", но оно, как всегда, опущено. Так что, "кажется" -- вводное слово.  
Я, кстати, в последнее время замечаю, что когда вводное слово стоит сразу после союза, запятая между ними опускается, хотя такое правило мне неизвестно.  
(интересно, все ли запятые я поставил?)

----------


## iamjames

I think it is rather funny that you say Americans over pronounce "R's" because I have been told my "R's" are barely even there. I think that is funny... 
James

----------


## DDT

> I think it is rather funny that you say Americans over pronounce "R's" because I have been told my "R's" are barely even there. I think that is funny... 
> James

 When we were kids playing games, we would all try, at times, to put on an American accent. We always would try to make very big "R"s. That is the way it sounds to us, since our own "R"s sound like "AH".  Like "cah" instead of "car".

----------

